# Glass cloths



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

Looking at getting new glass cloths or microfibres , any ideas :thumb:


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

BIG ones. Car ones are always too small for me so I ebay'd big window cloths. Got these off ebay, and they are pretty good:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Extra-La...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Had one from Wilkinson's and it was okay and a reasonable size...

Something like this: https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/wilko-glass-cleaning-microfibre-cloth-blue-60-x-60cm/p/0328272

Got bought a glass waffle cloth earlier this year and that's nice to use.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

I have found the paragon fishscale microfibre very good.

£2.70 for a 80cm by 60 cm cloth.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

This is a very good cloth Noddy.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Auto-Fin...re-Cleaning-/232431477465?hash=item361dfee2d9

Less than a fiver delivered.
Better than my DJ Mintmerkin, larger for a start.


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

I have been using these.
https://www.ragmasteruk.co.uk/16-x-16-the-black-diamond-microfiber-glass-towel/


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Save yourself a few quid and get some paragon microfibre waffle weaves or fishscale cloths.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Ragcompany Glass cloths are really good IMO


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

Not sure if these have ever been mentioned on here before, but Poundland do a microfibre tea towel that costs... you guessed it... a pound! They're made from a kinda thin smooth suede type microfibre fabric, 70/30 blend, and work surprisingly well, as good as any 'detailing' glass cloth I've used. They come with the added bonus, that if the missus ever finds my stock pile, I can always say they're for the kitchen!


----------



## AOCBMG (May 19, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Im also looking for some new glass cloths, do you use the same type of cloth?

I use 2 cloths 1 to clean & then a 2nd to buff off any residue, do you use waffle to clean & something thicker to buff? or just 2 x waffle?

Cheers


----------



## thehulk2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

Gtechniq glass clothes good quality and not expensive


----------



## TenaciousTed (Sep 19, 2017)

I have about 10 Auto Finesse Waffle glass cloths. I rotate them, with one sitting on the back shelf of the car for use with glass cleaner between washes.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

ragmaster green glass cloth and a waffle to buff afterwards, is what i'm currently using.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

The Microfibre madness cloud buster is really good. Recently I picked up a 2 pack of glass cloths from Lidl and they’re surprisingly good and cheap at only a few £ for a 2 pack!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

alfajim said:


> ragmaster green glass cloth and a waffle to buff afterwards, is what i'm currently using.


This is what I use, but i find i have to really saturate the cloth in cleaner first otherwise it grabs like mad, costing me a fortune in glass cleaner.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Hiya 
Paragon premium glass microfiber, in large size 80x60cm 
https://www.paragonmicrofibre.com/product/premium-glass-cloth/
or from flea bay
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Glass-Cloths-large-Premium-Microfibre-pack-of-5-80x60cm-Home-Office-Car/222613140916?hash=item33d4c6f5b4:m:moWlLDBn_VJWf1P93F6M4gA&var=521455864834

These are the best I've ever used and really are lint free unlike many other mfs.
a Pack of 10 will probably last you a lifetime!


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

We've been using the klin Korea ones for a while, do the job well, they also wash up well and durable :thumb:

Link - https://www.exceldetailingsupplies.co.uk/product-page/glass-shine


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

SystemClenz said:


> We've been using the klin Korea ones for a while, do the job well, they also wash up well and durable :thumb:
> 
> Link - https://www.exceldetailingsupplies.co.uk/product-page/glass-shine


+1 for these, although I wish they were a little larger and square.


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

These are nice from an Aliexpress seller.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/45c...rench-Terry-Cloth-Microfiber/32867993927.html


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi guys thankyou for your advice , this is why detailing world is the best forum with great members, now all I’ve got to do is decide :thumb:


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

bluechimp said:


> This is what I use, but i find i have to really saturate the cloth in cleaner first otherwise it grabs like mad, costing me a fortune in glass cleaner.


I had the same problem, then I started to use the other side of the cloth and got on a lot better.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

peach skin from lidl

or window cleaners scrim

https://www.lakeland.co.uk/7020/2 W...indow Cleaning & Polishing Cloths/all-reviews


----------

